# Paid Subscriptions - are you spending too much?



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mine are phone bill and internet... That's it.

No Netflix, Stan, cable, VPN, crunchyroll, Spotify, meditation app, gym, porn, dating apps....none of those.

What paid subscription services/products do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Feb 7, 2022)

spotify, phone bill and PS plus



> porn


i could never imagine why someone would pay for porn tbh


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

trance said:


> i could never imagine why someone would pay for porn tbh


@DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't have any subscription to pay for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2022)

Netflix, discord, Spotify, leetcode premium, frontend masters, phone bill

that’s about it


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 7, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Netflix, discord, Spotify, leetcode premium, frontend masters, phone bill
> 
> that’s about it


What does leetcode subcription do, more questions to answer and extra learning resources ?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What does leetcode subcription do, more questions to answer and extra learning resources ?



it gives you a couple extra features but tbh it’s not worth it, the free version is more than enough

Wanted to give it a try for 1 month but it wasn’t worth the hype  free version is enough to get the job done

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 7, 2022)

I’ve been paying for my fitness pal for months and haven’t used it 

i eat the same thing daily so tracking became unnecessary. I’m just too lazy to log into myy account and remove the subscription

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 7, 2022)

Disney + tho it's mostly for my family


----------



## Gin (Feb 7, 2022)

netflix, prime, hbo max, hulu, adobe creative suite, ps+, carbonite, spotify


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DemonDragonJ



DDJ pays for porn??????? Is this the reason he has no money????? Porn addiction is real.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 7, 2022)

Youtube Premium and sometimes, Grammarly. Those are the only two I pay for.

On second thought, a year's worth subscription of Grammarly sounds like a pretty good deal


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> DDJ pays for porn??????? Is this the reason he has no money????? Porn addiction is real.


I was just asking his opinion

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 7, 2022)

Besides the normal gas, electricity, water and internet bills, I have:

NordVPN subscription (about $4.45 a month although I paid upfront) .
Hidive subscription. It's a cheap ($4 a month) and niche anime streaming site that focuses on slice of life, drama, comedy, romance, shoujo. Which is what I watch these days rather than shounen. That said, without my vpn it would suck as barely anything is licenced in the UK. I have to use a US server.
Youtube premium. I did a free trial and forgot to cancel at the end. Can't remember how much it is, maybe $20 a month but I should cancel.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

You guys don't have gym memberships? 

I had gym for 5 years and didn't even go for 3 years (for the most part), so I need to be really careful if and when I get another one. Maybe a 6 months membership and go hard when I have some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You guys don't have gym memberships?
> 
> I had gym for 5 years and didn't even go for 3 years (for the most part), so I need to be really careful if and when I get another one. Maybe a 6 months membership and go hard when I have some time.



Yeah I had a membership at my work gym for a while. Super convenient, a full sized chain gym in my office, just two floors down from my own. But it got busy at lunch so I'd try go mid morning or mid afternoon. But I couldn't get a routine as meetings and general work always got in the way so I went less and less. I mainly rowed, used mats, used medicine balls. So instead I bought my own rowing machine and medicine balls and have them at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2022)

me neither, but if i did have anything it would be cell-phone and internet, though i would probably consider internet utility payment


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You guys don't have gym memberships?
> 
> I had gym for 5 years and didn't even go for 3 years (for the most part), so I need to be really careful if and when I get another one. Maybe a 6 months membership and go hard when I have some time.


I freeze in the arctic breeze. The gains transcend simple houses of worship.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DemonDragonJ



Why are you mentioning me, here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you mentioning me, here?


Asking your opinion of paid subscription porn, since your into the premium stuff


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 8, 2022)

Spotify, Volkskrant, TV, Internet, VPRO gids, NLJug, Gym, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Bol Select, Google One, Apple storage (gotta cancel that), Sports Association, AH premium, PS gold, ANWB, Simcard phone, Marley Spoon. 

Beyond that insurances and charities, don't know if those count as paid subscriptions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 8, 2022)

I canceled my gym membership 4 months ago when I realized that I could just walk in since I was friendly with the front desk people and they never cared that I scanned in or not. It's worked out so far, I've saved $120 ($30 per month). 

I always go to the gym in the morning and it's always the same people. So one day in September I went at night and told the night shift front desk people that I am canceling, which I did. Then I went to the gym the next morning without a membership, walked right in, fist bumped the morning staff, and went about my workout without scanning in. 4 months later and I am still doing this lol.

On topic, I don't really have any paid subscriptions other than utility bills, mortgage (including tax and insurance), internet, cell phone plan, and car insurance.

I mooch off of my sister when it comes to Netflix/Hulu/AmazonPrime.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You guys don't have gym memberships?


nope theres a free gym for all residents in my area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Beyond that insurances and charities, don't know if those count as paid subscriptions.


Oh yeah, I forgot i have those


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

So I now also have swimming lessons, tutoring, basketball also. Not for me though  

Gym are getting expensive. Just checked a local one out and it's $100 joining and $60 per month.


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2022)

trance said:


> spotify, phone bill and PS plus
> 
> 
> i could never imagine why someone would pay for porn tbh


HDD climax in 4k resolution + addiction is a powerful thing.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will never pay for anything that I can easily obtain for free.


Didn't you pay for speed dating and hiking trips to meet women?  Buy DVDs?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Didn't to pay for speed dating and hiking trips to meet women? Buy DVDs?



My hiking trips are free, but I am paying for the speed dating events because I honestly have no idea what else I can do to meet women. As for movies on home video, I abandoned pirating long ago, but I now can afford to legitimately purchase such luxuries.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My hiking trips are free, but I am paying for the speed dating events because I honestly have no idea what else I can do to meet women. As for movies on home video, I abandoned pirating long ago, but I now can afford to legitimately purchase such luxuries.


Coolies on the hiking 

You do spend money on alot of stuff that you can basically get for free though. Glade you're not into premium live porn and other crazy shit 

I make more than you and I still get movies and music for free. 

As for women. Normal people go to clubbing and bars. Others find different ways and don't need to pay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My family received warnings from our ISP no less than three times, so I am not taking any more chances.


Then you're not doing it right!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2022)

Yeah I never heard of someone getting in trouble


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Then you're not doing it right!



I actually had been pirating movies and music since the early 2000's, and each warning was about five years apart, so I feel that it is very impressive that they sent us only three warning across that time period.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually had been pirating movies and music since the early 2000's, and each warning was about five years apart, so I feel that it is very impressive that they sent us only three warning across that time period.


Yeah, stop living in the 2000's. Just stream it and you won't get warmings. And if it's 5 years apart, then just change ISP  . You can actually get better rates by shopping around also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My current e-mail address contains the name of my ISP, and I use it for absolutely everything, so I am not willing to lose that e-mail address.


You are not using that email, yet you don't want to lose it and start a new email?  



DemonDragonJ said:


> Plus, I can now afford to purchase media, so there is no problem, there.


Everyone can afford to purchase media, even my 6 year old son can. He just rather save it or invest it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You are not using that email, yet you don't want to lose it and start a new email?



I _am_ using it; did you not read my previous post?



Shanks said:


> Everyone can afford to purchase media, even my 6 year old son can. He just rather save it or invest it.



I am saving plenty of money; whenever I receive my paycheck from my job, the first thing that I do with it is to put a percentage of it into my savings account, before I spend any of it, then I pay my bills, and only then do I spend any money on luxuries; surely, that is a perfect example of financial responsibility?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2022)

i play game and watch movie from steamnet-bay

which is free as long as you dont get caught


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You are not using that email, yet you don't want to lose it and start a new email?
> 
> 
> Everyone can afford to purchase media, even my 6 year old son can. He just rather save it or invest it.


These companies gonna cry to me about how 1 60 dollar game getting pirated won't let them feed their family as the ceo tries to sell me NFTs. 

Any company will fuck you might as well get yours in on em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I _am_ using it; did you not read my previous post?



Oh, my bad. Even more of a reason to start moving away from that email, as it's a barrier for you to change. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am saving plenty of money; whenever I receive my paycheck from my job, the first thing that I do with it is to put a percentage of it into my savings account, before I spend any of it, then I pay my bills, and only then do I spend any money on luxuries; surely, that is a perfect example of financial responsibility?


Let's talk more in the other thread, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Mine are phone bill and internet... That's it.
> 
> No Netflix, Stan, cable, VPN, crunchyroll, Spotify, meditation app, gym, porn, dating apps....none of those.
> 
> What paid subscription services/products do you have?


Lol, you out here stealing people's accounts huh? 

I have a lot. 

Netflix, Patreon (like $40 on there), phone bill, Crunchyroll, Funimation, the Apple stuff (music, games, storage, tv), HBO (maybe, I might have canceled it). PS Plus and Nintendo online are yearly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2022)

I need to get rid of my damn LA fitness subscription. They only allow you to do so by filling out a form.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I need to get rid of my damn LA fitness subscription. They only allow you to do so by filling out a form.


Call your credit card and block them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lol, you out here stealing people's accounts huh?
> 
> I have a lot.
> 
> Netflix, Patreon (like $40 on there), phone bill, Crunchyroll, Funimation, the Apple stuff (music, games, storage, tv), HBO (maybe, I might have canceled it). PS Plus and Nintendo online are yearly.


Nope. I don't use them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Nope. I don't use them


Sounds boring. Like I do buy what I can, but I watch plenty on streaming services. I forgot one, I pay for YouTube premium and I am disgusted if I see an ad on YT now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sounds boring. Like I do buy what I can, but I watch plenty on streaming services. I forgot one, I pay for YouTube premium and I am disgusted if I see an ad on YT now


Tones of ways to watch movies, anime and listen to music for free.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Call your credit card and block



that might be the move next.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 9, 2022)

Today I got a letter from my internet provider saying that my contract is going up by roughly 33% which is around £12 a month (aka $16). In DDJ's words, this is pure tyranny. But all seriousness it's a bit of a joke and I'm gonna call to negotiate it down or I'll leave. When they realise you are serious about switching they offer you the deals they don't advertise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 9, 2022)

attention attention

nf is about to become a paid subscription

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 9, 2022)

Anybody gonna subscribe the fV


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 9, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Anybody gonna subscribe the fV



im gonna subscribe 

but i wanna do it anonymously

and i don't think i can

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 9, 2022)

It means it's on its last legs eh.

Will probably die soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 9, 2022)

i’d sooner be buried in ads than give jeff a single cent

die standing tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 9, 2022)

Remain standing


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 9, 2022)

I already donated this month so seems I automatically got the subscriber perks. Go me!


----------



## Gin (Feb 9, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I already donated this month so seems I automatically got the subscriber perks. Go me!


should change ur name to Uncle Tom

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 9, 2022)

I just wanted the total to show $69.69. Someone ruined it later by donating $5. But to be fair, I spend a lot of time here, $69.69 isn't really much.

I understand not everyone can afford that but since I can I might as well do my bit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 9, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I just wanted the total to show $69.69. Someone ruined it later by donating $5. But to be fair, I spend a lot of time here, $69.69 isn't really much.


I’d have easily thrown a decent sum at prime nf if it wasn’t run according to the whims of a baboon, but alas


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 9, 2022)

@Gin You can't get prime Naruto Forum. You can only get prime *Fanverse*!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Today I got a letter from my internet provider saying that my contract is going up by roughly 33% which is around £12 a month (aka $16). In DDJ's words, this is pure tyranny. But all seriousness it's a bit of a joke and I'm gonna call to negotiate it down or I'll leave. When they realise you are serious about switching they offer you the deals they don't advertise.


Good strat. I know people have Foxtel premium (or something) and they wanted to leave and after the 3rd phone call, they got offered 90% off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Didn't you pay for speed dating and hiking trips to meet women?  Buy DVDs?


Hook it up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> im gonna subscribe
> 
> but i wanna do it anonymously
> 
> and i don't think i can



First Name: Joe

Last Name: Mama


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Thread is sponsored by Jff's new subscription system. Get your subscription today for a cheap $5 per month! Buy today and you will get reduced banned sentences for all fuckeries!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Call your credit card and block them.


true... when i had active credit card some dude offer many things such life insurance that i dont have at the time. then i manage to cancel/block them by calling the company.


btw i thought you guys just joking about NF paid subs... then i read the announcement at top
lel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> true... when i had active credit card some dude offer many things such life insurance that i dont have at the time. then i manage to cancel/block them by calling the company.
> 
> 
> btw i thought you guys just joking about NF paid subs... then i read the announcement at top
> lel


Well most cards have a way to block something from coming through with a certain vendor. With places like gyms it can be hard because they will actively bill you with their normal name and if that doesn't go through they will try names of subsidiaries and the like. Really it should be illegal for them to do stuff like this, especially if they are doing it to circumvent a block. But you know how our laws be.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Mine are phone bill and internet... That's it.
> 
> No Netflix, Stan, cable, VPN, crunchyroll, Spotify, meditation app, *gym, porn*, dating apps....none of those.
> 
> What paid subscription services/products do you have?


Did a quick glance at your post and saw those two together and thought it read it as “gay porn”



Crunchyroll, Discovery+, CVS care pass, TV/internet, health insurance, gym, NordVPN, Uber One, DoorDash Dash Pass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 14, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Did a quick glance at your post and saw those two together and thought it read it as “gay porn”


Are you getting out of the closet?  

@Lurko Yamato is ready

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not using any VPN, which is why I was caught and why I plan to have a* VPN when I have my own house*.
> 
> On that subject, since my ISP did not terminate our account (which is held by my parents) due to my actions, should I feel confident that they shall allow me to have my own independent account, and (ideally) will have forgotten my pirating when I have my own place?


You can out the VPN on the devices you use/own. Doesn't need to be on the router if that's why you're waiting.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 15, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> You can out the VPN on the devices you use/own. Doesn't need to be on the router if that's why you're waiting.



I am not doing anything of questionable legality, any more, so I do not need a VPN, at this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

